# Beats Audio for all GB Roms



## bobAbooey

This looks pretty slick, going to give ti a shot.

Post 130 has a zip that worked on my phone.. http://forum.xda-dev...1523760&page=13

Could be a placebo effect but it sounds killer.

edit edit.


----------



## johnomaz

Very interesting. Its a small reason to maybe go back to a GB rom instead of CM9 beta.


----------



## Slomies

Is that the zip file you flashed? Because there is a flash.zip in the OP as well...

Edit: I removed the quote so that people don't get confused.


----------



## SaurusX

I'm trying this as soon as my nandroid completes.

Edit: Call me crazy, but I think this DOES make a difference.


----------



## bobAbooey

Slomies said:


> Is that the zip file you flashed? Because there is a flash.zip in the OP as well...


I couldn't get the one in the op to work, the post on 130 worked.

I edited the op and took the first link out. The link there now works.


----------



## dtroup64

Anything further you need to do? Just flash it and that's it?


----------



## bobAbooey

dtroup64 said:


> Anything further you need to do? Just flash it and that's it?


Yep.

I have quality headphone and I'm rocking out to some Metallica One, I can hear a difference. Master of puppets is next. \m/​


----------



## dtroup64

Have it hooked up to my home stereo with Pandora and John Lennon's "God"

sounds awesome!


----------



## babygetoboy

Has anyone tried this on miuidefx 2.29??? Looks awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

The OP says any GB based rom will work.


----------



## dtroup64

babygetoboy said:


> Has anyone tried this on miuidefx 2.29??? Looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


That's what I'm on. Wizards latest release.


----------



## ngsm13

Junk. JUNK JUNK JUNK. Artificial overprocessing junk.


----------



## bobAbooey

I didn't make, just posted it. You don't have to use it.

Listen to Wu Tang, the bass seems to kick harder.

Like I said, it could be just wishful thinking.

I need to dig up some flac files and see what they sound like.


----------



## bobcaruso

bobAbooey said:


> I didn't make, just posted it. You don't have to use it.
> 
> Listen to Wu Tang, the bass seems to kick harder.
> 
> Like I said, it could be just wishful thinking.
> 
> I need to dig up some flac files and see what they sound like.


It works, (artificial or not) I played a clip, installed it (on CM9), played it again, big difference


----------



## brillntred06

bobcaruso said:


> It works, (artificial or not) I played a clip, installed it (on CM9), played it again, big difference


So we can flash this on CM9?


----------



## JagoX

So I haven't been following (or honestly caring) since it was only on select HTC phones...but what is Beats exactly? From the last few comments it sounds like it is custom equalizer settings...or am I wrong?


----------



## bmt11

Would you say that it's better than just using dps manager or some other equalizer to tweak it?

Going to try and flash it in my liberty slot...is it only supposed to be ~600kb?

Well I'm not sure if it worked or not as there apparently is no toggle to compare.


----------



## Bbyland

How do I know if the flash took? Is there a actual app or settings somewhere?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

Bbyland said:


> How do I know if the flash took? Is there a actual app or settings somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No it appears to just enable it after flashing, no idea how you are supposed to know unless you can recognize the difference from before.


----------



## johnomaz

how do you know if its working? is there an app?


----------



## Bbyland

Does this just work for headphones or does it work with external speaker as well?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd

I downloaded this straight from XDA using Tapatalk, I'm gonna listen to a couple songs then ill flash this and see. Lots of good reviews on XDA that it worked.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd

Does this need to be flashed with each ROM update?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bmt11

PappaFloyd said:


> Does this need to be flashed with each ROM update?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Probably I would assume most rom installs would wipe what this appears to change.


----------



## kennyfool

Saw this earlier and tried it too, works fine for me. Slight difference and yeah you do need to reflash after every update

Sent from my Droid X


----------



## dsr13

Xda thread appears to be down...can anybody dropbox the zip? Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX

Mediafire link for the Beats Audio zip:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ig7nhcwmkqruqvr


----------



## dsr13

Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

I bet Dre is pissed this out. This is going to be worse than the east/west coast rivalries.


----------



## nars

bobAbooey said:


> I bet Dre is pissed this out. This is going to be worse than the east/west coast rivalries.


Someone could be pissed. I can't seem to open up the page on xda


----------



## PappaFloyd

I would say it sounds pretty good. Crisper, louder and clearer, I may just be high though!


----------



## JagoX

bobAbooey said:


> I bet Dre is pissed this out. This is going to be worse than the east/west coast rivalries.


I'd be surprised if he even actually knew what an Android device actually is & what it entails LOL


----------



## kingdroid

PappaFloyd said:


> I would say it sounds pretty good. Crisper, louder and clearer, I may just be high though!


+1 it sounds great very clear n crisp n louder or maybe high 2... lol

sent frm my DX MIUI/cm7 on tapatalk


----------



## dtomlin815

sounds great on mine as well.


----------



## eddie3130

I tryed flashing twice on wizards latest miui build an it aborted installation both times. Any body got it work on the same build?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Scallywag1

eddie3130 said:


> I tryed flashing twice on wizards latest miui build an it aborted installation both times. Any body got it work on the same build?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I did. 1st time I tried to flash it.

Did u download the right one? Like 2 pages back, saurus I believe, had a working zip. If your zip was just named flash.zip that's the wrong one. It should say beats audio or something.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## eddie3130

thanks ima look for it.. Mine just said flash.zip

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

The one from XDA doesn't work. The initial link that was given tells you the fix, you have to move something from the .zip from the ROM in to the beats .zip; mine aborted at status 0 then I moved the file and it worked fine.


----------



## kingdroid

eddie3130 said:


> I tryed flashing twice on wizards latest miui build an it aborted installation both times. Any body got it work on the same build?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm on the mad genius wizards latest buil n have it working flawlessly maybe u got a bad dl.. try n are flash what u have if the problem persist try the link on post 140 I think but there's 2 diff links on this thread I tried the 2nd link...

sent frm my DX MIUI/cm7 on tapatalk


----------



## Lawsonmh15

Was this supposed to install a player? Flashed it but not seeing anything new

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

I'll throw up a copy to work on Wiz's build. If you are getting installation aborted, status (0) then flash the version here instead

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60354155/beats.zip:


----------



## PappaFloyd

Lawsonmh15 said:


> Was this supposed to install a player? Flashed it but not seeing anything new
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


It just flashes some settings that make the music player sound better, no app or player.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

Yeah, it just changes some lib and bin files so there won't be an app, but you can hear the change. By the way anyone get this working with cm9.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## Lawsonmh15

masterchung7 said:


> Yeah, it just changes some lib and bin files so there won't be an app, but you can hear the change. By the way anyone get this working with cm9.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


Someone a few pages back said they did, but everywhere else says GB only. Can someone confirm or deny? I'd love to flash on AOKP on the wife's touchpad

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

bobcaruso said that he installed it onto cm9, but I can't figure out how he did that, when I flash or move files and fix permissions, I get softbricked (stuck on boot ani, but no looping).

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

masterchung7 said:


> bobcaruso said that he installed it onto cm9, but I can't figure out how he did that, when I flash or move files and fix permissions, I get softbricked (stuck on boot ani, but no looping).
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


I didn't try CM9 but I did flash it over the ICS MIUI in boot manager without any apparent problems. Though I still can't be sure if it had any effect there or on the GB rom I installed it to.


----------



## masterchung7

bmt11 said:


> I didn't try CM9 but I did flash it over the ICS MIUI in boot manager without any apparent problems. Though I still can't be sure if it had any effect there or on the GB rom I installed it to.


Which one the real ics Miui or galnet ics?
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

MIUI 4 the ICS one, and it did appear to install all the files properly but I still can't be sure if it works or if any difference is just wishful thinking.

I'd try it over my CM9 slot but I've been having issues with the last couple builds think I need to do a fresh install.


----------



## csk415

Link takes me xda but says its invalid.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nappy

Lawsonmh15 said:


> Someone a few pages back said they did, but everywhere else says GB only. Can someone confirm or deny? I'd love to flash on AOKP on the wife's touchpad
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


So tested on boot manager

Cm9 phone rom was hitting. However I had to copy and paste. Listened through default music app.

Listened through cm7 hitting also on a slot but I think cm9 sounds better

I am not sure if I copied files right. Cm9 just copied and pasted two main folders in in etc and lib. With cm7 I copied all files within each folder to match folders .

Listening on some $30-50 senna phones.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

I get an invalid link on XDA and a 404 on the dropbox link my goose. = Wanting to try this on CM9

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## bmt11

Dshoe said:


> I get an invalid link on XDA and a 404 on the dropbox link my goose. = Wanting to try this on CM9
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


I'm surprised the thread is still up here to be honest.


----------



## bobAbooey

I stink at uploading to dropbox, let me know if this doesn't work.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26242311/beats-audio-CWM5%20%281%29.zip


----------



## Goose306

Dshoe said:


> I get an invalid link on XDA and a 404 on the dropbox link my goose. = Wanting to try this on CM9
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


Sorry, my dropbox apparently went beyond bandwidth, they said it was supposed to be back up in 3 days, but it hasn't been yet. I sent them an email seeing what is going on, but I haven't gotten a response yet.

I threw the zip up on Mediafire in the interim for any folks who want it, you can get it here:
http://www.mediafire...5yttr7hivt49rdz

Note that you need to change a file in the .zip for your ROM, unless you are on Wiz's latest (either 2.29 or 3.5); what you need to do is open up the .zip for your ROM, go to META-INF -> com -> google -> android and copy the update-binary file from your ROM, and put it in the beats.zip, it goes in the same file location, replacing the current one in it.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Dshoe

Goose306 said:


> Sorry, my dropbox apparently went beyond bandwidth, they said it was supposed to be back up in 3 days, but it hasn't been yet. I sent them an email seeing what is going on, but I haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> I threw the zip up on Mediafire in the interim for any folks who want it, you can get it here:
> http://www.mediafire...5yttr7hivt49rdz
> 
> Note that you need to change a file in the .zip for your ROM, unless you are on Wiz's latest (either 2.29 or 3.5); what you need to do is open up the .zip for your ROM, go to META-INF -> com -> google -> android and copy the update-binary file from your ROM, and put it in the beats.zip, it goes in the same file location, replacing the current one in it.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd


Uh oh. :B It was late last night and I was *ripped* and flashed the sucker as is without replacing the update-binary. I couldn't really tell if there was much of an audio difference for sure, but me and my friend thought so, but I could be wrong. I am on CM9, and have been having no issues, what are the repercussions of doing that? Or does that mean it just didn't really work?







I did look at the install and I did see some standard looking text, no installation aborted or anything.


----------



## Goose306

Dshoe said:


> Uh oh. :B It was late last night and I was *ripped* and flashed the sucker as is without replacing the update-binary. I couldn't really tell if there was much of an audio difference for sure, but me and my friend thought so, but I could be wrong. I am on CM9, and have been having no issues, what are the repercussions of doing that? Or does that mean it just didn't really work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at the install and I did see some standard looking text, no installation aborted or anything.


If everything installed you should be fine. The replacement of update-binary is just if you were getting an installation aborted, status (0) when in clockwork. I had to do it for mine so I had updated mine. If it flashed fine I'd assume you are ok, worst case scenario if you wanted to ensure you could update the file and reflash. But if it didn't abort and you didn't get a brick you should be fine.


----------



## Dshoe

Awesome! Then unless placebo is in effect, this works on CM9!


----------



## masterchung7

I can confirm that it works on cm9.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

masterchung7 said:


> I can confirm that it works on cm9.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Lovin' the bass on my Skullcandy 50/50's I got recently.







I feel like I might wear these things out....haha.


----------



## eddie3130

Working great on Wizards Miui

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

WARNING: I read that the beats audio received an update which was linked to here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1525226
I flashed this and got stuck at the bootlogo. Should be fine to test on MIUI because it doesn't wipe system so you should be able to get to recovery, but on CM7 it bricked.


----------



## Goose306

Just had a chance to run this with some EQ mods, feels like my kicker cans are going to blow but no pops, squeaks, anything. I'll be deaf in a week, lollol

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## masterchung7

Dshoe said:


> WARNING: I read that the beats audio received an update which was linked to here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1525226
> I flashed this and got stuck at the bootlogo. Should be fine to test on MIUI because it doesn't wipe system so you should be able to get to recovery, but on CM7 it bricked.


Did you try changing the zip file binaries with the one from your rom?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

masterchung7 said:


> Did you try changing the zip file binaries with the one from your rom?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No I did not, I didn't feel like bricking again, and goose said that was for the installation aborted error anyways.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

Dshoe said:


> No I did not, I didn't feel like bricking again, and goose said that was for the installation aborted error anyways.
> 
> Goose was actually the one who told me to change the binaries, which is hire he managed to get it installed. The abort error is due to mismatched binaries.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 For some reason I'm quoting myself in the same post. Second half is my post.
Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## p34rp34r

just for clarity, there is NO WAY to tell if it installed correctly besides getting no errors during flashing, booting up successfully, and seeing the files in the bin+lib+etc folders, correct?


----------



## SaurusX

p34rp34r said:


> just for clarity, there is NO WAY to tell if it installed correctly besides getting no errors during flashing, booting up successfully, and seeing the files in the bin+lib+etc folders, correct?


Yes, besides the change in audio.


----------



## link9228

SaurusX said:


> I'm trying this as soon as my nandroid completes.
> 
> Edit: Call me crazy, but I think this DOES make a difference.


I watched an in-depth analysis of it. Literally all it does is make everything louder, with a very alight emphasis to the low end.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Removed


----------

